

Why Networking is Important and Tips for Success - CANWorkSmart
http://blog.canworksmart.com/2011/08/why-networking-is-important-and-tips-for-success/

======
CANWorkSmart
I decided to post this article it on Hacker News because as a technician I
know the struggle of getting yourself and your team to network and stay
focused on networking and not catching up with friends. I hope this is useful.

Thank you, Grant

